# Sticky  ************ Unit Tactical Guides Needed! ************



## Jezlad

Hi guys,

As you know we've just added a blog to the front end of the Heresy Online website. 

Now we need guides and content to fill it, keep it interesting and help draw people into our community.

This is where you can help!

We need short guides on how to use specific unit types. i don't mean unit overviews and guides on what to equip them with (although this information can be added to the guides).

Ideally we want guides on how to use them in the battle, perhaps you have a nasty trick or strategy with rough riders? Perhaps you have a unique and sometimes lethal way of winning games with your ratlings (stretching the imagination here). Anyway, if you're known in your circle as a master with a certain unit type let me know in an article.

Don't worry about asking if we want x or y - just write the thing, share your tips and post it up in the blog submissions forum. Tactica Forums in the correct Army Sub Forum.


----------



## willydstyle

What do you mean by "unit type?" Do you mean specific units like, "Tactical Marines," or do you mean more general unit types like, "Jump Infantry" or "Vehicles."


----------



## Viscount Vash

Specific units.


Although this thread is pretty old and we no longer have the blog, we do still need Tactical pieces for that section of the boards.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## willydstyle

If it's out-of-date why not unsticky it?


----------

